# Mainboard-Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H Help



## goutam (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all.
I am going to build a new AMD based PC with Phenom 955 BE Processor and intend to get a Sapphire 6870 GPU. For Motherboard as suggested by many I had chosen Gigabyte 880 GM UD2H.
Now I am in two minds about this motherboard.I have searched the net about this board and found out that a long Graphics card for this board blocks three of the five SATA ports.The following link reviews the board and explains the problem.
GIGABYTE 880GMA-UD2H AMD 880G Motherboard Review - Final Thoughts and Conclusion - Legit Reviews
I have one 500 GB hard disk already from my old PC and intend to add another 500 GB one. So with two SATA ports taken where would I fit the sata cable for the DVD drive? Please suggest if there is any way to do that in this motherboard itself or any other make of good board like MSI in this budget.
How is "MSI 880 GMAE45 or 880 GM E41" ?
 Here I am uploading two images. The first one is of normal Gigabyte 880GM UD2H Board .
The second one where it shows how the 3 SATA ports are blocked after attaching the 6970 Radeon card.I think lengthwise 6870 and 6970 are nearly same.
--Thanks


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 20, 2011)

You are gonna use GM board but you've provided the link for GMA.So check a GM review.If you want an ATX board then get ECS 885GM A2 for 4.3k.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

goutam said:


> Hello all.
> I am going to build a new AMD based PC with Phenom 955 BE Processor and intend to get a Sapphire 6870 GPU. For Motherboard as suggested by many I had chosen Gigabyte 880 GM UD2H.
> Now I am in two minds about this motherboard.I have searched the net about this board and found out that a long Graphics card for this board blocks three of the five SATA ports.The following link reviews the board and explains the problem.
> GIGABYTE 880GMA-UD2H AMD 880G Motherboard Review - Final Thoughts and Conclusion - Legit Reviews
> ...



yup thats true
my 2 friends are having this problem
thats why whenever i recommended any AM3 board i went for MSI 880gma e45
this board have no such issue
i have this one and have tried HD 6870 on it without any such problems


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

or can buy some sata cables with 90degree bend connectors. those may work out.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 21, 2011)

do not go for msi boards as they are not good,have 1 year warranty.just get some bent sata cables and they'll do the job for you.


----------



## goutam (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.
I thought MSI boards carried a 3 year warranty.Now I have to check.
Yesterday I went to Vedant, Kolkata.They have in their stock 
Gigabyte 880G-UD3H at Rs 5200.This is the ATX form of Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H.
Haven't found any review anywhere of this board.Only reviews are there of 880GA-UD2H (I think this is the ATI form of 880 GMA). But available in shop is 880 G .Any suggestion?Will I go for 880G-UD2H?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

Go for an atx board if you plan to use a card as long as 6870. Atx boards with clean uncluttered layout, helps greatly in such scenarios. 

In your case, you should pick gigabyte 880g -ud3h.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 21, 2011)

go for gigabyte 880ga-ud3h.it's a very nice board with usb3/sata III as compared to the 880g-ud2h.check newegg for the board's review.and this board is also not very easily available as compared to 880gm-ud2h.


----------



## goutam (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H is not available anywhere in Kolkata. Only in Vedant I have found the ATX board 880G-UD3H.Price they are quoting is Rs 5200+.Is this newly launched board? I haven't found any review yet.Only some sites have given details about the specifications.Same goes for MSI 880GMA-E45.It is not available anywhere.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 21, 2011)

goutam, the borad you have chosen is a pretty good board and comes with full ATX form factor. Ya its newly launched in India.
Thanks buddy because You actually helped be to chose my new motherboard too. I was searching for a new full ATX mobo too. Go for it.

Here is some of the Basic info about it:

Full ATX form Factor
 North Bridge: AMD 880G
 South Bridge: AMD SB710
1 PCI Express X16 2.0 @ X16 speed
1 PCI Express X16 2.0 @ X4 speed.
3 PCI Express X1 solt
2 PCI Slot
Support for DDR3 1866(OC)/1333/1066 (max 16 GB)

The only negetive point is it is without SATA III and USB III.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 21, 2011)

i think that's a new board launched with sb710 southbridge.you can get this as its nicely priced also and also atx form factor.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

those T connectors not working on gigabyte board

go for ATX board


----------



## goutam (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I have primarily decided on the following assembly.

Motherboard—Gigabyte 880G-UD3H
Processor---Phenom II-955 BE
Ram—2*2 GB Corsair XMS3/DDR 3—1333mhz
HDD—Seagate 1 TB  ( I  will add my old 500 GB HDD with that)
PSU-Corsair—VX 550 (Another problem here one will face is with the SMPS power cord. The Plug top is of European type. It will not fit in any Indian type socket. So there will be a need to buy a European to Indian plug top adaptor/converter)
Monitor—Samsung –Most likely I will go for a 20 inch one (Res1600:900)
GPU—In  two minds—whether to get the Sapphire 6870 or wait for a bit for the GTX 560
Maybe a little lower end card will suffice for a 20 inch display—please suggest.
1)Please suggest if   ‘Zebronics Bijli ‘will be a little smaller cabinet for the above assembly.Will the system be cool enough in this cabinet?
2) One more query is,  do one need a Surge protector (Multi-plug devices for Computer Power Cords).Are they any good? If they are,I am thinking of purchasing a Belkin one. How do they help in protection again voltage surges? “Surge Protected” is written beside all the sockets on the APC  UPS. Do the UPS protect PCs against voltage surges?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 22, 2011)

You can have a look at Phenom II X6 1055T also. Last time when I purchased my 1090T @ 10K from Vedant, 1055T was available @ 7.8K at Vedant. I think it is cheaper now.
You can also opt for it.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

@ gotam

Yes, cilus is right. 1055T is a much better option for you than 955be. Its six core and is a bit more future proof. Not that expensive too than 955be. Try to get your hands on it.


----------

